# No More Masks?



## Don M. (Feb 25, 2022)

I looks like the CDC, and most States have virtually ended the recommendation to wear masks.  I just hope that the "authorities" aren't becoming overly optimistic as a result of the decrease in serious cases with Omicron, compared to Delta.  Winter weather has limited the number of large gatherings, but that will all change in a couple of months as Spring/Summer arrives.  

I'm a bit "skeptical" of many of the government positions....on almost everything.  Personally, I intend to remain vigilant in coming months, and will be a bit surprised if there isn't another Spike or Variant by mid-Summer.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2022)

I think we've reached the point where everybody is doing whatever they are most comfortable with.  The worst danger appears to be over, for now, anyway. But I haven't heard any of the authorities say the disease is conquered.  It will probably be an annual thing, like the flu, and we may end up with annual boosters.  Maybe they can combine the two boosters into one shot.

So far, about half the people I see in public places are wearing masks, the other half aren't. Pretty much all of us are vaccinated. Those with immune disorders or particular health problems are probably still staying home.

I'm going to a live theatre performance tomorrow, the first time in years. Masks and proof of vaccination are required to get in. I'm really looking forward to it - at last, a partial return to normality!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2022)

Nothing will change for me.

I'm still an old fat diabetic and will continue to wear a mask when I'm out running errands.

I like the idea of the new CDC mask metrics that will allow people to assess their own risk.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 26, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing will change for me.
> 
> I'm still an old fat diabetic and will continue to wear a mask when I'm out running errands.
> 
> I like the idea of the new CDC mask metrics that will allow people to assess their own risk.


Ditto I'm with you.

I do have one question for our UK members.  Boris & his buddies are removing all mandates for Covid soon.  On the other hand UK's medical advisory board is recommending a 4th booster this spring.   Does the right side of their mouth know what the left side is saying?


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 26, 2022)

Me too. Our Gov ceremoniously took hers off last week, but in the stores and businesses I go to, just about all employees wearing them and at least half or more of customers. Still required in anyplace healthcare related, SR and community centers. Was left up to school districts to decide, but appears to be lots of difference of opinion among parents.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 27, 2022)

Masks don't bother me and I wore mine when I stopped in at Aldi today. What I am waiting for is for testing to end. Just don't want my nostrils to be poked. I have a yearning to resume international travel. I hope all that will be necessary is to show proof of vaccination and booster for foreign entry and then US re-entry.


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 27, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> What I am waiting for is for testing to end. Just don't want my nostrils to be poked.


Yes, I agree with that!  Last summer when cases were down I was considering going on my long delayed safari, but after reading about having to have the nose-poking done not only for the air travel both to and from Africa, but also for crossing borders within Africa, and having a hundred dollar charge each time (plus the risk of what if it had a positive result), it was just too much.
Now I feel like I don't really want to go unless I catch omicron first while I'm at home, I don't want to be sick on a vacation far away.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 27, 2022)

There have been so many contradictory recommendations about this and that til I don't feel I can trust much of what's being said. How can I know if the supposed health experts still don't know? I'll keep wearing my mask, as will my oldest grandson who we believe had COVID two months before it was labeled a Pandemic. We talked about that a couple of days ago. He said after what he went through, he never wants to go through that again and he will keep wearing his mask. BTW...he went to the ER on Jan 1st, 2020 with a very high temp; they put a swab way up his nose and my DIL said she wanted to slap the person who did it...because she hurt him. He couldn't work for months. Nobody said to him...hey you have COVID, but we feel that's what he had.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2022)

Amazon ends mask requirements regardless of vaccine status​ https://news.yahoo.com/amazon-ends-mask-requirements-regardless-of-vaccine-status-044434858.html

Amazon has been really making money on the mask mandates but now even they are seeing it is no longer worth keeping up the mask game. 
They are not even sticking with a vaccine requirement .....
If people know they have issues or feel safer wearing one that is their choice and i say great ..... but let others be....

I see people UPSET and outraged that the forced wearing of them is ending ...... will there be more cases probably but it is VERY clear it is about upcoming elections and POLLS not hospitalizations or cases..... 
My state just a week after announcing the end of mask ( said it was on OUR data)   upped the date to match 2 other states ... so I guess our data was not that important as matching our neighbors.....  but matching the POLLS 

We could have more cases with more people testing at home they will just not even report a positive..... 
so we are right back to the beginning where we do not even know how many cases are out there etc.......


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 2, 2022)

>>>>>


----------



## spectratg (Mar 17, 2022)

*The verdict is, once again, in: Masking in schools is effective.*

Mandatory masking lowered transmission rates to nearly one-fourth those of schools where masks were optional, data from over 1 million children show.

During the COVID-19 pandemic’s delta variant wave, schools that required masking had approximately one-fourth the rates of in-school coronavirus transmission than schools with optional or partial masking policies, researchers report online March 9 in _Pediatrics_.

While the findings reinforce past research on masking efficacy, this is the first study to focus on secondary transmissions, or transmissions that happen at school, and how the rate is impacted by vaccination, community spread and district size, says study coauthor Danny Benjamin, an epidemiologist at Duke University. The team found that schools play a small role in terms of transmission in a community, accounting for less than 10 percent of total cases in the study. But masks are what help keep that number low.

To conduct a wide-reaching study, the researchers reached out to every kindergarten through 12th grade public school district in the United States — more than 13,800 of them — to track their case numbers and origins from July to December 2021. The 61 districts that answered the call consisted of more than 1 million students and nearly 160,000 staff across nine states.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 17, 2022)

spectratg said:


> To conduct a wide-reaching study, the researchers reached out to every kindergarten through 12th grade public school district in the United States — more than 13,800 of them — to track their case numbers and origins from July to December 2021. The 61 districts that answered the call consisted of more than 1 million students and nearly 160,000 staff across nine states.


so anecdotal study.......
one only need to have gone to a school during mask requirements .... i was always surprised how many adults did not wear correctly  but on the school grounds mask hanging off face or not covering noses etc were way worse.......... and kids did not distance..

Many kids in my granddaughters school only were tested if symptoms  appeared ......and since many many kids all were A-symptomatic the cases the school KNEW about.......................... CONFIRMED cases were told to schools by parents on the honor system .... 
if a child did test but had no symptoms some parents just sent them anyway. 
My daughter knew of a few examples of the parents not telling anyone about exposures or illness ....... until after the fact because so many judged people if they got ill like they were not following the correct masks/ shots etc....


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 17, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing will change for me.
> 
> I'm still an old fat diabetic and will continue to wear a mask when I'm out running errands.
> 
> I like the idea of the new CDC mask metrics that will allow people to assess their own risk.


Aunt Bea:  I too am an old, fat, diabetic! I have generally refused to wear masks!  They do not work against viruses and may actually make your chance of exposure worse.  I worked in a cancer hospital for two years and was premed in college, I learned sterile technique in the hospital and in a college microbiology course I took.  If you do real research on masks and controlling viruses, you too will find they do nothing of value, virus as so small the blow right through the masks and the few that may get stopped will then begin to turn into more active viruses in that moist warm air.  Every time you inhale, you get a dose of whatever you exhaled earlier in the day.  When you remove the mask do you sterilize your hands immediately?  If not everything you touch gets compromised.  Do you never put a non-sterile mask on your face, like the one you were wearing earlier?  I hope not...again, more virus still on the masks...etc. etc.  Big question, why is everyone wearing them?  Political power driving fear!  It is all about political and media power....get off the train and enjoy each day...


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 17, 2022)

spectratg said:


> *The verdict is, once again, in: Masking in schools is effective.*
> 
> Mandatory masking lowered transmission rates to nearly one-fourth those of schools where masks were optional, data from over 1 million children show.
> 
> ...


Come on as an MD you should know the protocol and how kids will not follow proper guidelines when using masks...this so-called study is questionable, can you provide specific source and has it been tested by another study?  Standard protocol right?


----------



## spectratg (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeni said:


> so anecdotal study.......
> one only need to have gone to a school during mask requirements .... i was always surprised how many adults did not wear correctly  but on the school grounds mask hanging off face or not covering noses etc were way worse.......... and kids did not distance..
> 
> Many kids in my granddaughters school only were tested if symptoms  appeared ......and since many many kids all were A-symptomatic the cases the school KNEW about.......................... CONFIRMED cases were told to schools by parents on the honor system ....
> ...


Nothing anecdotal about it.  Fact based study.  Your reference to "granddaughter" and "daughter" is anecdotal.


----------



## spectratg (Mar 17, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Come on as an MD you should know the protocol and how kids will not follow proper guidelines when using masks...this so-called study is questionable, can you provide specific source and has it been tested by another study?  Standard protocol right?


I'm not an MD but I am a scientist.  One million data points represent a comprehensive, scientific research study.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 17, 2022)

spectratg said:


> Nothing anecdotal about it.  Fact based study.  Your reference to "granddaughter" and "daughter" is anecdotal.


yes and first hand ........ i saw school area and the fact parents did not tell school even if child was out said it was other  issue ..shows data each school has is not conclusive
not just compiling a POLL of schools with no standard guideline or control group that is NOT a study but maybe a poll


----------



## spectratg (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeni said:


> yes and first hand ........ i saw school area ans the fact parents did not tell school even if child wa sout said it was other shows data each school has is not conclusive
> not just compiling a POLL of schools with no standard guideline or control group that is NOT a study but maybe a poll


I respect your opinion.
My three granddaughters and one grandson wore their masks in 2021 and the beginning of this year (remote learning in 2020) at school, and expressed no major problems with themselves or their classmates.  Grades K through 6.  So that is my anecdotal evidence.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 17, 2022)

In this week's email 'church letter', our minister&the COVID-19 task force have decided we now have the option of taking off the mask during worship.We still have to wear it when we come into the sanctuary,when we leave. Yea, I'm all for it, singing with a mask is cumbersome


----------



## RFW (Mar 17, 2022)

Barely anybody wears one here where I am.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Aunt Bea:  I too am an old, fat, diabetic! I have generally refused to wear masks!  They do not work against viruses and may actually make your chance of exposure worse.  I worked in a cancer hospital for two years and was premed in college, I learned sterile technique in the hospital and in a college microbiology course I took.  If you do real research on masks and controlling viruses, you too will find they do nothing of value, virus as so small the blow right through the masks and the few that may get stopped will then begin to turn into more active viruses in that moist warm air.  Every time you inhale, you get a dose of whatever you exhaled earlier in the day.  When you remove the mask do you sterilize your hands immediately?  If not everything you touch gets compromised.  Do you never put a non-sterile mask on your face, like the one you were wearing earlier?  I hope not...again, more virus still on the masks...etc. etc.  Big question, why is everyone wearing them?  Political power driving fear!  It is all about political and media power....get off the train and enjoy each day...


My choice has nothing to do with fear.

My choice to continue wearing a mask is exactly that, my choice.




Get on the train or get off the track!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2022)

Timewise, the answer is in the statistics.  According to all the medical studies of this, who is more lkely to stay healthy, and to survive, those who wear masks in public indoor places,  or those who don't? What are the numbers?  That's the only answer that's valid.

Of course, we all would rather breathe nice clear fresh healthy air than breathe our own breath in a mask.  But what if the "nice clean air" contains billions of viruses, many of which you are inhaling with every breath? That nice clean air contains poison. Especially if you are "older."

And of course, in spite of all the propaganda by the antivaxxers, the same holds true.  Who gets covid in hugely greater numbers?  Who is more likely to spend weeks or months in a hospital hooked up to a ghastly respirator, maybe with lifelong complications from the disease, or ends up dead because they believed the fearmongering?

Political power has always been driving the fear, and continues to do so; t's all about fear. But we can't discuss politics on this forum, so I suggest that you don't bring it up.  (However, most of the fear is about vaccines; this is the first time I've heard of anyone being afraid of a mask!)   

BTW, I've mostly given up wearing a mask, at least for the time being. My state has the lowest rate of the disease, and I feel reasonably safe.  I do wear one in a theatre or when required to by a business establishment.  If there is another surge, the mask comes on again. The only thing that makes sense for an adult to do is to use one's own common sense.

P.S.  In view of what is going on in the world right now, why are we still squabbling like chickens in the farmyard about whether or not to wear a mask or not?  Those people in Ukraine have fled in terror, with nothing but the clothes on their backs.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 18, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Timewise, the answer is in the statistics.  According to all the medical studies of this, who is more lkely to stay healthy, and to survive, those who wear masks in public indoor places,  or those who don't? What are the numbers?  That's the only answer that's valid.
> 
> Of course, we all would rather breathe nice clear fresh healthy air than breathe our own breath in a mask.  But what if the "nice clean air" contains billions of viruses, many of which you are inhaling with every breath? That nice clean air contains poison. Especially if you are "older."
> 
> ...


And your factual study with "statistics" that led you to this conclusion, is where so I can see the data?  Without seeing the actual facts, to base our decisions on, we become sheep following the people who write these articles...


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 18, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Timewise, the answer is in the statistics.  According to all the medical studies of this, who is more lkely to stay healthy, and to survive, those who wear masks in public indoor places,  or those who don't? What are the numbers?  That's the only answer that's valid.
> 
> Of course, we all would rather breathe nice clear fresh healthy air than breathe our own breath in a mask.  But what if the "nice clean air" contains billions of viruses, many of which you are inhaling with every breath? That nice clean air contains poison. Especially if you are "older."
> 
> ...


For every "so called medical study you show me, I can show you one that contradicts what you have read"   A little common since need be applied.  Do you know how small a Covid Virus is?  Do you know how large the opening are in the masks you wear?...this is all you need to know!


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 18, 2022)

I feel the government doesn’t want to put any more money towards Covid, which is still a crisis, or cause any more fear on citizens due to the impending war.  We all need to make our own decisions how to keep ourselves safe and healthy in life, to the best of our abilities.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 18, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> My choice has nothing to do with fear.
> 
> My choice to continue wearing a mask is exactly that, my choice.
> 
> ...


Yep, we all make bad choices....I am at an age where setting around with a mask over my face, avoiding contact with friends and neighbors will not be happen.  Life is short!


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Amazon ends mask requirements regardless of vaccine status​https://news.yahoo.com/amazon-ends-mask-requirements-regardless-of-vaccine-status-044434858.html
> 
> Amazon has been really making money on the mask mandates but now even they are seeing it is no longer worth keeping up the mask game.
> They are not even sticking with a vaccine requirement .....
> ...


Maybe because it's political?


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 18, 2022)

Walked the hallways yesterday with no mask.  Walked those same hallways with no mask again today.  I went to our local grocery store.  Half of the people there had masks and half did not.  I did not.  It was like a breath of fresh air.  I enjoyed my liberty.  The horrible "Reign of Terror" is over for me.  My glasses no longer are steamed up.  My hearing aids no longer fall on the ground when I take those masks off.  You don't how sweet liberty is until you lose it.  I'm FREE, FREE, FREE!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2022)

Masks have become a rare sight, in our rural area.  The vaccination rate is about 70%, and there are very few crowded areas around here.  People at the stores, etc., give each other plenty of "elbow room".  Staying "local" is pretty safe.  

However, there are several news reports about another major surge taking place in China.  If that is true, it will probably only be a few weeks before the numbers begin to spike again, here, in the crowded cities.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 18, 2022)

I’m NOT saying I’m a Trump fan. However, I live in Trump country USA.  No one wears a mask and hasn’t for a long time.


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm still wearing a mask, our cases here are up by 25 from 614 to 644.
In Sydney, they are 20,000 cases new cases
My daughter who also lives in a country town is up  by 68 new cases from 1182 to 1250
My son who lives in Canberra has 1123 new cases.
So it masks for our family.


----------



## RFW (Mar 18, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I’m NOT saying I’m a Trump fan. However, I live in Trump country USA.  No one wears a mask and hasn’t for a long time.


I wish a time would come when we could just say why we did something without mentioning any politician.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 18, 2022)

RFW said:


> I wish a time would come when we could just say why we did something without mentioning any politician.


I personally wear a mask in some  situations. This is the general consensus of where I live.  I too think it’s ridiculous.


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2022)

It’s about 50/50 here for masks indoors.  They must be worn in medical settings.  I just wish some people would keep a reasonable distance if they don’t want to wear a mask and you are.  It’s almost like they feel a need to cuddle up to you.

I guess some people just never learned to cover their mouth when coughing, Covid times or not.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 18, 2022)

Jules said:


> It’s about 50/50 here for masks indoors.  They must be worn in medical settings.  I just wish some people would keep a reasonable distance if they don’t want to wear a mask and you are.  It’s almost like they feel a need to cuddle up to you.
> 
> I guess some people just never learned to cover their mouth when coughing, Covid times or not.


I never noticed how close people actually get when speaking to each other, until the pandemic.    I try to back off a bit without being too offensive.


----------



## oldman (Mar 19, 2022)

I heard on TV just last evening that if we take the number of people that have had COVID (natural immunity) and add those numbers with the people who have been vaccinated, overall, we would have about 90% of the population being protected. I think if those numbers hold true, it may be time to take off the masks. 

I was in the hospital with Encephalitis for weeks and had to wear a mask every single day, although I did cheat at times until I was caught. When I was finally released and able to go without the mask, it didn't seem normal to me, but much better.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 19, 2022)

Err on the side of caution.  Never a bad idea.  In many Asian countries, people routinely wear masks...and long before COVID.  Just helps stop the spread of disease, helps breathing in dusty areas.  Just a generally wise health precaution...even without COVID.

A tremendous amount of the COVID information being spread by the government is designed to create a certain kind of effect.


So, basically, even if masks are a good idea, the government may end regulations. Why? They just may want to push people into getting vaccines. And the thinking is that if the public feels the freedom not to wear masks, they will concentrate more on getting vaccines.

It is a kind of management strategy.

In the beginning of COVID, we saw this when the government said that masks were not necessary. In the early months of COVID, masks were definitely necessary...but the government realized that police and health care workers were dying at alarming rates...and the government wanted to preserve the masks supplies for these high risk groups.

So, they told the public that masks were not necessary. But that, of course, was not true. It was a management decision.

My wife works for a major university. They have a sister school in China. In the early days of COVID they were successful in using that connection to bring large volumes of PPE to the US. It was distributed here in New Jersey to area law enforcement agencies.

If you are concerned that your particular medical condition is problematic, regarding getting vaccines and a booster...have that discussion directly with your doctor. Alone in a room, with no one around, your doctor is probably just going to tell you the straight truth, without any political spin.

Personally, until the daily death totals from COVID drop tremendously...oh, maybe down to 50 or less per day. and hold at 50 or less per day, for a good 6 months? Until that happens, I am going to wear a mask and gloves in public.

It's a tiny piece of paper and some gloves.  It's like putting on a scarf and gloves in winter. Hardly some huge burden.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 19, 2022)

Tish said:


> I'm still wearing a mask, our cases here are up by 25 from 614 to 644.
> In Sydney, they are 20,000 cases new cases
> My daughter who also lives in a country town is up  by 68 new cases from 1182 to 1250
> My son who lives in Canberra has 1123 new cases.
> So it masks for our family.


What form of the Covid virus is driving this problem?  The last two variants in our area were not much worse than the yearly flu and unless one is severely compromised, trying to avoid them is not worth the associated risks....!  My son's kids got it and were barely impacted, but they did get tested just to be sure they were infected so they know they have antibodies to help....


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

@Timewise 60+, It's the Omicron variant.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 26, 2022)

I accidentally forgot my mask when I went into the store yesterday.  And I've agreed to go out to lunch with my daughter & her boyfriend next Friday, which I guess I won't wear a mask and it will probably be crowded and I'll probably be exposed.  I don't really want to go, but it seems like there isn't going to be an omicron specific booster anytime soon and supposedly it is most likely to just be like a cold, at least that is what I keep telling myself.  I sure don't want to get "long covid" and mess up my health for an extended period of time.  If only I could see the future and know how sick I'd get.  Just ordinary colds turn into bronchitis for me, and I hate having headaches and sore throat.  But it would be a big relief afterwards if it wasn't too bad.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 26, 2022)

I no longer wear a mask in public, but I'm vaxxed and boosted.  With that said, I don't give a second thought to anyone who chooses to wear one for whatever reason.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 26, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Err on the side of caution. Never a bad idea. In many Asian countries, people routinely wear masks...and long before COVID. Just helps stop the spread of disease, helps breathing in dusty areas. Just a generally wise health precaution...even without COVID.


Most of the masking worn in Asian countries is about POLLUTION not viruses ... 
and in fact most every mask manufacturer lists does NOT protect from viruses on the box or package.

I read or hear people upset ... really mad people are allowed to make a choice for themselves....
they want a mandate back...........they want to force other to do things to ease their fear ... that sounds selfish to me....

people refusing to go places or meet loved ones on the small chance they may be exposed..... 
do they question leaving their house car accidents could happen .... lightning could strike ..... do not shower as you could fall in the bath.... 
there are dangers everywhere  ....... why are so many paralyzed to make a choice and live with the what ifs....


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 27, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Most of the masking worn in Asian countries is about POLLUTION not viruses ...
> and in fact most every mask manufacturer lists does NOT protect from viruses on the box or package.
> 
> I read or hear people upset ... really mad people are allowed to make a choice for themselves....
> ...


Jeni,
It is so refreshing to see someone who has overcome the media hype and fake science regarding flu viruses.  No mask can effectively stop viruses, especially if the person wearing the mask does not follow sterile protocol (look it up if you do not know).  It is criminal how the media, politicians (including CDC), and others have used this flu virus to make people afraid and further dependent on them for guidance and information.  Every year 1,000's of people die from a flu virus, some years are much worse than others, (e.g., Asian Flu, Hong Kong Flu, etc.)

The isolation and loneliness for many caused by Covid is dangerous for everyone, especially kids....

Wake up folks....it is time to move on and learn from our mistakes...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I no longer wear a mask in public, but I'm vaxxed and boosted.  With that said, I don't give a second thought to anyone who chooses to wear one for whatever reason.


Same here, but I always have a mask in my pocket and my vehicles, and if I'm asked to wear it somewhere, I will happily oblige.  I still see around half of the people in supermarkets wearing masks, and that is fine by me.  Some are elderly, others may have immune compromised members of their families, etc.  I commend them for doing the right thing in their particular circumstance.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2022)

Exactly what I do, Seabreeze.  I rarely wear a mask any more unless I am required to.

But that damn Covid just won't let up. My granddaughter and her roommate (both live in CA but are roommates at the U of MD, both home in CA for spring break) were going to fly together tonight back to MD. Roommate tested positive this morningl So granddaughter is flying back alone after all. It's impossible to make any plans!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 27, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Exactly what I do, Seabreeze.  I rarely wear a mask any more unless I am required to.
> 
> But that damn Covid just won't let up. My granddaughter and her roommate (both live in CA but are roommates at the U of MD, both home in CA for spring break) were going to fly together tonight back to MD. Roommate tested positive this morningl So granddaughter is flying back alone after all. It's impossible to make any plans!


You are absolutely correct!  Flu viruses never give up, they just change and start reinfecting.  Happens every flu season...and now we can expect to see Covid in the list of flu viruses...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2022)

The positivity rate in my area is above 9% and continuing to climb. 

The good news is, the hospitalization and rate of death are still pretty much unchanged from where they were a month ago.

I'm still wearing a mask and looking forward to the next booster when it becomes available.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 28, 2022)

*"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself."*
*Franklin D. Roosevelt*

Wisdom of the past still applies...


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> *"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself."
> Franklin D. Roosevelt*
> 
> Wisdom of the past still applies...


I think of his words so often these days and whatever happened to that philosophy?


----------



## spectratg (Mar 28, 2022)

chic said:


> I think of his words so often these days and whatever happened to that philosophy?


Of course, we must keep his words in historical context.  Assuming the Presidency at the depth of the Great Depression, FDR helped the American people regain faith in themselves. He brought hope as he promised prompt, vigorous action, and asserted this through these words in his first Inaugural Address, 1933.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 29, 2022)

spectratg said:


> Of course, we must keep his words in historical context.  Assuming the Presidency at the depth of the Great Depression, FDR helped the American people regain faith in themselves. He brought hope as he promised prompt, vigorous action, and asserted this through these words in his first Inaugural Address, 1933.


I think it applies today!  He recognized that American's sometimes need a little push, to suck it up, and get on with it!


----------



## caroln (Mar 29, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Just ordinary colds turn into bronchitis for me, and I hate having headaches and sore throat.  But it would be a big relief afterwards if it wasn't too bad.


I'm like you with the bronchitis.  I'm almost terrified of just getting a cold because I know I'm in for 3 weeks of bronchitis symptoms...coughing, sore throat, sore chest muscles, etc.  My daughter still doesn't understand why I ask if any of her kids have a cold before I come over (or they are going to visit me).  She thinks I'm being paranoid...but she's never had bronchitis and doesn't understand what it's like.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 30, 2022)

We had to wear a mask on our Viking cruise except when we were eating or drinking. Dang, but I was thirsty on that trip!  I hate wearing a mask. I’ll do it if absolutely required, but I think it’s pointless.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

Masks to me will come down to personal preference on when the need to wear them and when not to. Whatever ones comfortable with should be totally up to them. Just don't go and pass judgement on others and infringe on those others if they are wearing them or not wearing them.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 30, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> We had to wear a mask on our Viking cruise except when we were eating or drinking. Dang, but I was thirsty on that trip!  I hate wearing a mask. I’ll do it if absolutely required, but I think it’s pointless.


I think that is how many feel ...... 
I wear them if required..... but in all honesty look around at the people with nose hanging out and or half off the mouth etc...people touching them all the time made them pointless. 



Silent Rose said:


> Masks to me will come down to personal preference on when the need to wear them and when not to. Whatever ones comfortable with should be totally up to them. Just don't go and pass judgement on others and infringe on those others if they are wearing them or not wearing them.


I agree and if someone wants to wear one all the time ........it is not an issue for me...... 

I have not personally heard or seen anyone being harassed for their choice to continue to wear one ........... maybe it happens or maybe some feel awkward being a small group who continues to wear them...

but still to this day out in stores / public  still  hear gripes and complaints from mask wearers ...about those who choose to not wear one..... and wanting mandates to come back.   
it is not helpful for someone (stranger)  to approach me tell me "as an older person ... I am insane to go maskless" ...and proceed to school me on  their  perceived risks etc ... happened yesterday.....


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I think that is how many feel ......
> I wear them if required..... but in all honesty look around at the people with nose hanging out and or half off the mouth etc...people touching them all the time made them pointless.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that it works both ways and you are correct it probably goes towards the people who chose not to wear the masks more than those who wear them. I have however seen in stores people in masks being approached by employees of the stores and I cannot say for sure because I cannot hear the conversation, but from observing the gestures of the conversation it looks to me that they are telling them they don't have to wear the mask in the store any more. I have seen that as well. 

As for myself, I go by situation. If I am indoors and it is especially crowded and I know I will be in the store shopping for some period of time I will wear the mask. If not I will not wear one. Outside, unless it is an extremely crowded place I will not wear a mask any longer. Now if I have a cold or something the mask goes on in all circumstances. That is just my choice.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 30, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> I agree that it works both ways and you are correct it probably goes towards the people who chose not to wear the masks more than those who wear them. I have however seen in stores people in masks being approached by employees of the stores and I cannot say for sure because I cannot hear the conversation, but from observing the gestures of the conversation it looks to me that they are telling them they don't have to wear the mask in the store any more. I have seen that as well.



I think for some the stores/ employees  are letting people know in case they did not know that masks are optional. 
 No signs are put up some places did put masks optional up .... in our area the first few days my son did not realize the mandate was lifted and was surprised that no one else seemed to be wearing them.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I think for some the stores/ employees  are letting people know in case they did not know that masks are optional.
> No signs are put up some places did put masks optional up .... in our area the first few days my son did not realize the mandate was lifted and was surprised that no one else seemed to be wearing them.


In my area it seems like certain areas there are more people that seem to be wearing them still and then in other areas not so much.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## caroln (Mar 31, 2022)

I have a love/hate relationship with masks.  I hated them at first, then a year later I realized I hadn't been sick at all during that year.  The second year I still hated them but I still hadn't been sick except for my bout of bronchitis.  I still hate them but I still haven't gotten sick.  I wear one in what I call petri dish stores (which will remain nameless, but we all know which ones I'm talking about) but not in others.  I guess I'm silly to wear it one store but not another, but it's psychological now.  I wish my mind would make itself up!


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2022)

caroln said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with masks.  I hated them at first, then a year later I realized I hadn't been sick at all during that year.  The second year I still hated them but I still hadn't been sick except for my bout of bronchitis.  I still hate them but I still haven't gotten sick.  I wear one in what I call petri dish stores (which will remain nameless, but we all know which ones I'm talking about) but not in others.  I guess I'm silly to wear it one store but not another, but it's psychological now.  I wish my mind would make itself up!


Give yourself time.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 31, 2022)

We spent a couple of days at the casinos in Kansas City, earlier this week, for the first time in about 4 months, and there were no more mask mandates, and almost no one wearing a mask.  It was almost like going back a couple of years.  However, I doubt that Covid is history, yet, and we will continue to carry our masks in the vehicles, and be ok with using them, if needed.  Covid numbers are way down in this area, but this BA.2 variant will likely change that in coming weeks.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 31, 2022)

Don M. said:


> We spent a couple of days at the casinos in Kansas City, earlier this week, for the first time in about 4 months, and there were no more mask mandates, and almost no one wearing a mask.  It was almost like going back a couple of years.  However, I doubt that Covid is history, yet, and we will continue to carry our masks in the vehicles, and be ok with using them, if needed.  Covid numbers are way down in this area, but this BA.2 variant will likely change that in coming weeks.


I am glad to hear the KC casinos have finally dropped the mask mandates!  We do not believe the masks do much good.  They give us a false since of security, when in fact they are minimally helpful and frequently increase the possibility of passing the virus along.  Our improved numbers on Covid are based on a combination of natural immunity for those that have had Covid and some immunity from the vaccines, although I am reading that they are less than 50% stopping an infection of Covid.  The newest strain, like the last one, is very contagious but has minimal health impacts, with many not having symptoms of minimal symptoms.  Regardless, time to more on...I am not on the 'train' anymore!


----------



## C50 (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm in Ohio and went to the doctors this morning for my yearly physical and found they no longer require a mask.  But the second I heard someone in the waiting room coughing I thought "sure would be nice if they had a mask on".


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

It is all about the situation and not if the store or whatever has decided to lift the mask mandate or not. Never will the decision be made for me by someone else. I don't care if I am the only one in a crowded store that is wearing a mask. It comes down to my personal decision and not any one else's decision.


----------



## caroln (Mar 31, 2022)

C50 said:


> I'm in Ohio and went to the doctors this morning for my yearly physical and found they no longer require a mask.  But the second I heard someone in the waiting room coughing I thought "sure would be nice if they had a mask on".


I know what you mean.  That cough could have a dozen different reasons...smoker cough, allergies, etc. but right away we think "Covid!"  I'm not anti-mask, but sometimes I think we've all been brainwashed, mostly by the media.


----------



## C50 (Mar 31, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> It is all about the situation and not if the store or whatever has decided to lift the mask mandate or not. Never will the decision be made for me by someone else. I don't care if I am the only one in a crowded store that is wearing a mask. It comes down to my personal decision and not any one else's decision.


 
I really don't mind wearing a mask but in truth I wish everyone else would always wear a mask.  There's a lot of icky people out there and I don't like their germs polluting my space.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

caroln said:


> I know what you mean.  That cough could have a dozen different reasons...smoker cough, allergies, etc. but right away we think "Covid!"  I'm not anti-mask, but sometimes I think we've all been brainwashed, mostly by the media.


You are correct and I am glad I cannot hear coughs or sneezes, but I can see someone reacting as if they are coughing or sneezing.  I am not anti- mask, I am just using my own common sense to the situation I am in to whether I decide to wear one or not.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

C50 said:


> I really don't mind wearing a mask but in truth I wish everyone else would always wear a mask.  There's a lot of icky people out there and I don't like their germs polluting my space.


You can always make that choice to move away from those people. That is what the 6 feet rule is supposed to be all about.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 31, 2022)

Folks, do your own research masks do not stop viruses!  That includes all forms of the flu and colds!  I know the masks make everyone feel good, but, unless you are immune deficient, where any bacteria will infect you, masks are of little use!


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Apr 1, 2022)

2nd Booster shot just ok'd for those over 50 and immuno compromised. 
We were going to stop by and get one today, but hub was busy so we'll go 
Monday morning.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 1, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Folks, do your own research masks do not stop viruses!  That includes all forms of the flu and colds!  I know the masks make everyone feel good, but, unless you are immune deficient, where any bacteria will infect you, masks are of little use!



True... to some extent.  Unless a person is wearing a "hazmat" suit and mask, they are at risk of catching whatever a nearby cough or sneeze aims in their direction.  However, Any mask limits the amount and distance that such "sputum" travels.  The cheap paper masks that some stores pass out for free offer minimum protection, but the more expensive N95 masks are much better.  Virtually All masks act kind of like a "muffler", and slow down the distance and speed of whatever a person "ejects".  

The "environment" a person finds themselves in is the most important factor.  Anyone riding a crowded city bus or subway is at far more risk than someone faces if they are just doing some shopping at a local store with only a few customers present.  

It all boils down to just being careful and observing the surroundings.


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2022)

For one thing it says right on the package that it doesn't protect the wearer from viruses.  

I, too, noticed that in the winter  of 2021 when everyone was in a mask, even outdoors, I did not have so much as a sniffle. 

Winter of 2022, most folks in my area quit mask wearing because our state had been so strict about it people were eager to get out of them. Again, I did not have a sniffle. So it wasn't mask wearing that kept me healthy after all.


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 2, 2022)

C50 said:


> I'm in Ohio and went to the doctors this morning for my yearly physical and found they no longer require a mask.  But the second I heard someone in the waiting room coughing I thought "sure would be nice if they had a mask on".


Here in Canada no one is going to be unmasked in any medical setting. Retail stores here are "mask optional " but all of the employees are wearing masks, as are nine out of ten of the customers. Same  applies to public transit. Drivers are masked, and so are all the passengers. I carry masks in my car and in my coat pocket. Both my Wife and I have had our regular shots, plus 2 boosters, each. JimB.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2022)

Same here, Jim.  All medical settings require masks.  In many other public places, it's now optional, although some theatres and meeting rooms seem to still require them.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2022)

chic said:


> For one thing it says right on the package that it doesn't protect the wearer from viruses.
> 
> That's true....for the most part.  However, it's a Misconception to think that a mask is designed to protect you....Instead, it is a means to help protect others from You.  You can be carrying the virus, without any symptoms, and cough, thus spreading Your germs to others.  The mask helps limit the distance and velocity of whatever you "spew" into the surrounding air.  Wearing a mask when around others in close proximity is a matter of "personal responsibility" that should Not be downplayed.


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2022)

The greatest scam ever pulled on humanity was to convince healthy people they are sick and somehow a threat.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2022)

chic said:


> The greatest scam ever pulled on humanity was to convince healthy people they are sick and somehow a threat.
> 
> View attachment 215656


There are several million people, around the world, who would disagree with this....IF they were still alive.


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 2, 2022)

Not Quite.  Reports today say that the BA-2 variant is ramping up here in Maine.  Might do the mask thing a little longer.  No big deal.  I'd rather wear a mask then get sick.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 2, 2022)

Don M. said:


> True... to some extent.  Unless a person is wearing a "hazmat" suit and mask, they are at risk of catching whatever a nearby cough or sneeze aims in their direction.  However, Any mask limits the amount and distance that such "sputum" travels.  The cheap paper masks that some stores pass out for free offer minimum protection, but the more expensive N95 masks are much better.  Virtually All masks act kind of like a "muffler", and slow down the distance and speed of whatever a person "ejects".
> 
> The "environment" a person finds themselves in is the most important factor.  Anyone riding a crowded city bus or subway is at far more risk than someone faces if they are just doing some shopping at a local store with only a few customers present.
> 
> It all boils down to just being careful and observing the surroundings.


Don, sounds like you know about proper sterile procedures to avoid exposure.  Then you must also know the full protocol for wearing and using masks.  If a mask does in fact capture some droplets with the virus as you suggest, then touching that mask will infect and potentially pass the virus to others via your hands.  That is why protocol says, never touch your mask, without sterilizing your hand after touching your mask or by wearing a rubber glove and then throwing it away after touching the mask.  Then you have to sterilize this mask to wear it again or put on a new sterile mask.  ect., ect., ect....so as you surely know, this protocol and the rest of it...too lengthy to post here, must be followed every time you mask up or mask off...or my original comment that 'Masks don't work' still applies and using them and not following sterile technique will actually increase the odds of being infected and/or infecting others...or both!


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2022)

I would still be in favor of allowing to remove masks while onboard aircraft. If passengers are permitted to take off the mask to eat and drink, which can take some people a half hour and the air purification system being used onboard is considered to be among the best, why wear a mask? Even if the airlines only allowed fully vaccinated people to remove their mask would be a step forward.


----------



## John cycling (Apr 2, 2022)

chic said:


> The greatest scam ever pulled on humanity was to convince healthy people they are sick and somehow a threat.





Don M. said:


> There are several million people, around the world, who would disagree with this....IF they were still alive.



If they disagreed and were right, then they wouldn't be dead now.  They'd still be alive but they aren't.
.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2022)

We're pleased to see that many people have chosen to continue wearing masks in public places - including us. Since the mask mandate was dropped on March 21st, there is already a rise in Covid cases.  Personally, I think the mandate was lifted too soon. There is the new variant to be concerned about.

Statistics for Ontario:
https://www.google.com/search?q=how...me..69i57.19699j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 3, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 215715


Prove what you claim. Facts please. JImB.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 3, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Prove what you claim. Facts please. JImB.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2875889/


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 3, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Prove what you claim. Facts please. JImB.


Jim, seems on this post, that Canadians seem to take issue with the 'masks don't work' comments.  As I recall, your media is ran by the government unlike in the USA.  Perhaps in America, we get a broader view of what is going on in our country, which leads us to different conclusions and even to researching things that are questioned in our media.   I don't have facts to back this up, but it is a possibility.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Jim, seems on this post, that Canadians seem to take issue with the 'masks don't work' comments.  As I recall, your media is ran by the government unlike in the USA.  Perhaps in America, we get a broader view of what is going on in our country, which leads us to different conclusions and even to researching things that are questioned in our media.   I don't have facts to back this up, but it is a possibility.


Why would you think Canadian media is run by their government?


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 3, 2022)

Was not aware that our media is run by the government!
Where does this information come from!
Please backup your claim instead of making comments
without knowing anything about Canadians!!!


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We're pleased to see that many people have chosen to continue wearing masks in public places - including us. Since the mask mandate was dropped on March 21st, there is already a rise in Covid cases.  Personally, I think the mandate was lifted too soon. There is the new variant to be concerned about.
> 
> Statistics for Ontario:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how...me..69i57.19699j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


State and local mask mandates have also been lifted here.  Even so, DH and I, and our children and grands, continue to wear N95 masks in grocery stores and other public places.  By observations it appears roughly 60% of others are also continuing the practice.  Medical services continue to require masks.     

We don't find it burdensome to mask up in grocery stores.  Having had Covid before vaccinations and high quality masks were available to non-medical personnel, my family is very cautious about avoiding a second go-round.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2022)

chic said:


> The greatest scam ever pulled on humanity was to convince healthy people they are sick and somehow a threat.
> 
> View attachment 215656


How I wish that were true; we would not be mourning the deaths of our loved ones.  What do you attest to those thousands that died?  Just last week my best friend lost her husband.  Before that she lost her mother and a brother...all to Covid.  

All were not vaccinated.

I didn't join in to debate but rather to see if you have any medical answers to support your reasoning.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> How I wish that were true; we would not be mourning the deaths of our loved ones.  What do you attest to those thousands that died?  Just last week my best friend lost her husband.  Before that she lost her mother and a brother...all to Covid.
> 
> All were not vaccinated.
> 
> I didn't join in to debate but rather to see if you have any medical answers to support your reasoning.


I'm so sorry for all those losses in your friend's family.  Like you, I have friends who lost family members to Covid.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Apr 3, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I looks like the CDC, and most States have virtually ended the recommendation to wear masks.  I just hope that the "authorities" aren't becoming overly optimistic as a result of the decrease in serious cases with Omicron, compared to Delta.  Winter weather has limited the number of large gatherings, but that will all change in a couple of months as Spring/Summer arrives.
> 
> I'm a bit "skeptical" of many of the government positions....on almost everything.  Personally, I intend to remain vigilant in coming months, and will be a bit surprised if there isn't another Spike or Variant by mid-Summer.


"safe and effective" ---n.e. ks =we can play ball but still elect the usual run of the mill aholes to represent us.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Apr 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> How I wish that were true; we would not be mourning the deaths of our loved ones.  What do you attest to those thousands that died?  Just last week my best friend lost her husband.  Before that she lost her mother and a brother...all to Covid.
> 
> All were not vaccinated.
> 
> I didn't join in to debate but rather to see if you have any medical answers to support your reasoning.


safe and effective


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2022)

chic said:


> The greatest scam ever pulled on humanity was to convince healthy people they are sick and somehow a threat.


Chic, you are in denial about a deadly disease that has killed millions all over the world. Most of us have been personally affected by it, either by ourselves or someone close to us getting it, or by knowing someone who died of it. 

Now, you're probably getting ready to say that that was not what you meant, you were referring to the unnecessary masks and vaccines (which you seem to be deadly afraid of) being inflicted on perfectly healthy people. You obviously have the right to believe any nonsense you want, but most people who have not been sold a bill of goods would sadly disagree with you, and say, as PamfromTx said, if only your take on it were true. All those loved ones who are gone, thanks to Covid, would still be with us.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 3, 2022)

tortiecat said:


> Was not aware that our media is run by the government!
> Where does this information come from!
> Please backup your claim instead of making comments
> without knowing anything about Canadians!!!



Not meaning to upset anyone, I saw an article that led me to thinking that.  At the time I saw a couple of listings, but I could only find this one...

*How Trudeau bought the media*
Through a long process of regulation, licensing, and cash handouts, Trudeau has managed to bring nearly the entire Canadian media under government supervision.
_   Western Standard_,
   Published October 10, 2020, by *Derek Fildebrandt*


----------



## John cycling (Apr 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> What do you attest to those thousands that died?
> Just last week my best friend lost her husband.  Before that she lost her mother and a brother...all to Covid.



People die all the time, from many different causes, none of them from a virus.
Did they choke to death on a ventilator?  Were they starved by injections of antibiotics?
Did they die in a car crash, from being shot or run over by a tractor?  <-- all counted as virus deaths, good grief.   
Were they tied down to hospital beds, not able to move and tubes crammed down their throats without their permission?
"A virus" is not a cause of death.  There has to be a logical reason.  "A virus" is just a random two words, like "an apple, or "a pear."
If they were in a hospital and/or being treated by medical doctors trained by big pharma for more profits, then there is your answer.



Sunny said:


> Chic, you are in denial about a deadly disease that has killed millions all over the world.



Actually she's quite aware of the deadly clot shot disease, but even with all the information you've been given, you're not.
.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## mrstime (Apr 3, 2022)

Here in BC, Canada we don't have to wear masks anymore, until the next variant.


----------



## Jules (Apr 3, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Jim, seems on this post, that Canadians seem to take issue with the 'masks don't work' comments.  As I recall, your media is ran by the government unlike in the USA.  Perhaps in America, we get a broader view of what is going on in our country, which leads us to different conclusions and even to researching things that are questioned in our media.   I don't have facts to back this up, but it is a possibility.



Nonsense.  Please don’t say things like this when, as you say, you don’t have facts to back this up.  Our media is not run by the government!


----------



## Jules (Apr 3, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Here in BC, Canada we don't have to wear masks anymore, until the next variant.



We still need them in medical settings.


----------



## chic (Apr 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> How I wish that were true; we would not be mourning the deaths of our loved ones.  What do you attest to those thousands that died?  Just last week my best friend lost her husband.  Before that she lost her mother and a brother...all to Covid.
> 
> All were not vaccinated.
> 
> I didn't join in to debate but rather to see if you have any medical answers to support your reasoning.


My sincere condolences on your loss. I have only a few thoughts or medical answers. 

Why keep injecting people with the original alpha strain whether in a booster dose or 1st and second in an effort to control covid.? This strain is no longer dominant and can allow mutations of the original strain to infect people previously inoculated. Isn't this what has been happening? Boosted people are falling victim to covid everywhere.


----------



## chic (Apr 4, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Here in BC, Canada we don't have to wear masks anymore, until the next variant.


Canada is still fighting mandates and that is a very positive sign. I admire them greatly for their resolve.


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 4, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Not meaning to upset anyone, I saw an article that led me to thinking that.  At the time I saw a couple of listings, but I could only find this one...
> 
> *How Trudeau bought the media*
> Through a long process of regulation, licensing, and cash handouts, Trudeau has managed to bring nearly the entire Canadian media under government supervision.
> ...


The Western  Standard is a newspaper based in western Canada It is a right wing Conservative paper, similar to what Fox News is like in the USA. Of course the Western Standard is going to be critical of the Federal Government, which at this time is formed by the Liberal Party. Media in Canada are NOT ruled by the Government. JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 4, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> The Western  Standard is a newspaper based in western Canada It is a right wing Conservative paper, similar to what Fox News is like in the USA. Of course the Western Standard is going to be critical of the Federal Government which at this time is a Liberal one. Media in Canada are NOT Government controlled, by any means. JimB.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2022)

John cycling said:


> People die all the time, from many different causes, none of them from a virus.
> Did they choke to death on a ventilator?  Were they starved by injections of antibiotics?
> Did they die in a car crash, from being shot or run over by a tractor?  <-- all counted as virus deaths, good grief.
> Were they tied down to hospital beds, not able to move and tubes crammed down their throats without their permission?
> ...


John, you sound like the famous Monty Python routine where the guy brings his dead parrot back to the pet store, saying he just bought it the day before and he wants a refund, and instead he gets all kinds of answers like: "He's not dead, he's just resting."

Just removed the rest of my answer to you. Either it's hopeless trying to engage reason with you, or you're enjoying yourself mocking a horrible pandemic that the whole world is caught up in.  It's ridiculous wasting any more time on this; believe whatever you want.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 4, 2022)

Sunny said:


> John, you sound like the famous Monty Python routine where the guy brings his dead parrot back to the pet store, saying he just bought it the day before and he wants a refund, and instead he gets all kinds of answers like: "He's not dead, he's just resting."
> 
> Just removed the rest of my answer to you. Either it's hopeless trying to engage reason with you, or you're enjoying yourself mocking a horrible pandemic that the whole world is caught up in.  It's ridiculous wasting any more time on this; believe whatever you want.


The ignore button is the best invention since sliced bread.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 4, 2022)

Sunny said:


> John, you sound like the famous Monty Python routine where the guy brings his dead parrot back to the pet store, saying he just bought it the day before and he wants a refund, and instead he gets all kinds of answers like: "He's not dead, he's just resting."
> 
> Just removed the rest of my answer to you. Either it's hopeless trying to engage reason with you, or you're enjoying yourself mocking a horrible pandemic that the whole world is caught up in.  It's ridiculous wasting any more time on this; believe whatever you want.


It seems like the latest covid strain isn't as deadly as previous strains, although it may be more contagious. Since the morbidity rate is now fairly low, we may have reached the point where covid is no longer a pandemic but is now endemic. That's my professional opinion, anyway.


----------

